# Table trim?yeah right!



## two fingers

Any ideas on how you table trim 25 foot long pieces of acoustical wallcovering in the field? The manufacturer says not to double cut and to not trust the factory edge, but table triming a piece that long seams imposible. Or am I making this more difficult than it is? Any ideas?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## daArch

Boy, that's something I'm finding hard to describe via the written word.

So I'll ask you a question: What is your method for table trimming anything?


----------



## daArch

Boy, that's something I'm finding hard to describe via the written word.

So I'll ask you two questions: What is your method for table trimming anything? And why would this be different ?


----------



## two fingers

Just a straight edge. But I'll admit I usually double cut. This is my first time using carpet on the wall. The factory edge butted right up but a certain time of the day you can see the seam and the manufacturer sugessted table trimming but these pieces are really long

Sent from my XT1032 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## two fingers

I guess the problem I'm having is not having a 25 foot table to cut exactly strait down the piece.

Sent from my XT1032 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Stretch67

two fingers said:


> I guess the problem I'm having is not having a 25 foot table to cut exactly strait down the piece.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Even if I got u a table, then how would u do it? Do u have a 25' straight edge? If the factory edge can't be trusted, Ill be interested to hear what Arch comes up with. 

How heavy of a wallcovering? 1/4" nap?


----------



## two fingers

Keep in mind this is not vynal, it's acoustical wallcovering. It's like corded carpet

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## chrisn

good luck, I got nothin


----------



## daArch

two fingers said:


> Keep in mind this is not vynal, it's acoustical wallcovering. It's like corded carpet
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Does it have a "corduroy" appearance. 

If so, my Union vinyl jockey friend from NY said a few years ago to use the corduroy "valleys" to align your straight edge. I assume this has no pattern so you cant keep the trim true to any pattern element. .

And IF you could bevel your cut SLIGHTLY so the surface is a wee longer than the backside, when you butt the seams you can push them together, but not so much the seems pucker or wire. 

If there are no corduroy attributes, the only other option is to measure in from the edge PRECISELY. Tolerance less than the width of the increment lines on your rule.

When trimming PAPER that needs to be precise, I use TWO straight edges running parallel and make sure they stay parallel - to that same tolerance as before.

Other than those suggestions, I got NOTHING. My milieu is residential paper. If you want I could always post on another forum that Chrisn and I frequent or email my Union buddy, but you should list the product that you have.

BTW, what adhesive are you using ?


----------



## ProWallGuy

I've hung that stuff (or something very similar) before.
I actually trimmed it be putting a 12" mud knife in one of the "valleys" of the ribs, and ran my blade like that. If its not perfect, no big deal. That stuff will stretch and can be pulled/pushed into place to butt a good seam.
Or you can buy a carpet ripper. I bought one for the job but ended up not needing it.


----------



## two fingers

Thanx daArch and prowallguy. great idea to beval the cut and to use a mud knife to to it

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## journeymanPainter

I worked with a guy that had to put something like this up. It went up under a chair rail so seems weren't the issue, it was keeping it on the wall that was the issue. He ended up stapling it to the wall as well as using clay based glue


----------



## Stretch67

If u guys are referring to sisal, ahem, I AM the guru  done tons of LDS churches. Have yet to have to replace a piece.

Just follow the grain, and use a knee kicker to push the joints tight. New knife blade every 15-25 feet or so. Never had to go 25' high though. The highest I have done is around 15', which was tricky cause the stuff only comes 13' high.


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> I've hung that stuff (or something very similar) before.
> I actually trimmed it be putting a 12" mud knife in one of the "valleys" of the ribs, and ran my blade like that. If its not perfect, no big deal. That stuff will stretch and can be pulled/pushed into place to butt a good seam.
> Or you can buy a carpet ripper. I bought one for the job but ended up not needing it.


THAT'S right. Lee mentioned that tool also. (or was it you? :whistling2: )


----------



## two fingers

The manufacturer ( shaw) says that it was already trimed to a rib but on the next sentence it says some triming may be needed. Sounds like a contradictory to me. That's where the bevel cut comes into play. Hind sight is 20/20. I'm having a meeting about it on Tuesday with the designer. It looks great, only in the morning can you see the seams. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## two fingers

Is a carpet ripper aka a row runner

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## chrisn

journeymanPainter said:


> I worked with a guy that had to put something like this up. It went up under a chair rail so seems weren't the issue, it was keeping it on the wall that was the issue. He ended up stapling it to the wall as well as using clay based glue[/QUOTE]
> 
> you, sir, are not a paper hanger:no:


----------



## journeymanPainter

chrisn said:


> journeymanPainter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with a guy that had to put something like this up. It went up under a chair rail so seems weren't the issue, it was keeping it on the wall that was the issue. He ended up stapling it to the wall as well as using clay based glue[/QUOTE]
> 
> you, sir, are not a paper hanger:no:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say i was a paper hanger.
> 
> The stuff this guy was hanging he said was as heavy, and textured as carpet.
> 
> Also the 3 times i was a helper (once i was directly working with the hangers) they used clay based glue. Twice it was commercial grade vinyl, once it was a super high end vinyl.
> 
> The other jobs I've been on where vinyl was bring installed it was either the white based or clear based adhesives. And once was vinyl over vinyl.
> 
> Also if i really wanted to get into the market of wallcoverings i could, i just really hate hanging wallpaper, and the only time vinyl it's installed I'd on massive jobs that i don't have the overhead for
Click to expand...


----------



## ProWallGuy

journeymanPainter said:


> chrisn said:
> 
> 
> 
> clay based _*glue*_
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is saying you aren't a paperhanger because you keep using the term glue, when its really paste.
> 
> Feel free to give him a virtual bitchslap.
Click to expand...


----------



## two fingers

Thanks for all your advice. It looks great. The mud knife and blade down the valley worked great and you can stretch it a bit which helps

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## two fingers

As a update. Ended up tearing it off and redoing it. I took your guys advice and I nailed it. Took four levels of baker scaffolding and a ton of carpet blades. Took me and another two nights to tear it off, liner and wallcovering. Longest piece on the two elevations was 27'. Looks great.


----------



## daArch

TWENTY-SEVEN FOOT DROPS ! ! ! !

By yourself ?!?!?!

You're a BEAST :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

Very nice job. On baker scaffolding that hi by yourself? Not this kid.

I just found the pics of when I did it. It was in a court room in Mexico Missouri.


----------



## Gwarel

Nice work, but just to clarify, you did have help......right?


----------



## daArch

I wouldn't hang residential longer than 13' by myself (well maybe 13' 6").

On a 21' drop job I had TWO others helping.


----------



## paintball head

ProWallGuy said:


> Very nice job. On baker scaffolding that hi by yourself? Not this kid.
> 
> I just found the pics of when I did it. It was in a court room in Mexico Missouri.


Is that the honorable Judge PWG in the bottom picture?


----------



## chrisn

the one and only


----------



## daArch

paintball head said:


> Is that the honorable Judge PWG in the bottom picture?


with ban hammer at the ready :thumbsup:


----------



## HelpfulPainter

paintball head said:


> Is that the honorable Judge PWG in the bottom picture?


That is incredibly awesome!


----------



## Windmilldecor

Hung this before used carpet trimmer to run in groves and lined right up


----------



## wcaz

I know this post is ancient but, installed miles of this stuff using a carpet trimmer, pre paste the wall with 433 then re paste after dry,couldn't install any easier.


----------



## daArch

wcaz said:


> I know this post is ancient but, installed miles of this stuff using a carpet trimmer, pre paste the wall with 433 then re paste after dry,couldn't install any easier.


As much as I love to raz necro-posts from the unaware, I also REALLY appreciate it when someone acknowledges that it is an old post. Shows they know what they are doing :thumbup:

Too bad you weren't a member then to add to the others' advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint

daArch said:


> Does it have a "corduroy" appearance.
> 
> If so, my Union vinyl jockey friend from NY said a few years ago to use the corduroy "valleys" to align your straight edge. I assume this has no pattern so you cant keep the trim true to any pattern element. .
> 
> And IF you could bevel your cut SLIGHTLY so the surface is a wee longer than the backside, when you butt the seams you can push them together, but not so much the seems pucker or wire.
> 
> If there are no corduroy attributes, the only other option is to measure in from the edge PRECISELY. Tolerance less than the width of the increment lines on your rule.


THIS. I've done a bunch of this in hospital/clinics. Great advice, @daArch.


----------



## wcaz

Thanks.I just discovered this site researching a paint product.I love sharing/learning tips and tricks to make life easier. I've learned early on in trade school,you can never stop learning.I guess it's the passion in my work that makes it enjoyable.A guy I sometimes work with gets agitated when I try showing him an easier or faster way of doing something...love people like that.Show me and I'm all over it.
PS I see you on Delphi


----------



## daArch

wcaz said:


> Thanks.I just discovered this site researching a paint product.I love sharing/learning tips and tricks to make life easier. I've learned early on in trade school,you can never stop learning.I guess it's the passion in my work that makes it enjoyable.A guy I sometimes work with gets agitated when I try showing him an easier or faster way of doing something...love people like that.Show me and I'm all over it.
> PS I see you on Delphi


Give me a hint as to who you are? As you see Chrisn is here also and Bodine has been .


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> Give me a hint as to who you are? As you see Chrisn is here also and Bodine has been .


here, or there, or both?:laughing:


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> here, or there, or both?:laughing:


sheeeet man, you're here, there, and everywhere (cue Beatles)

PT, CT, Delphi, DIY, Garden Web, PCF, NGPP, WIA, APN, PaperNet, infinity, and beyond.

But at least you don't use internet forums to bemoan how addicted you are to internet forums and rile about how unprofessional they all are.
:thumbsup:


----------



## wcaz

daArch said:


> Give me a hint as to who you are? As you see Chrisn is here also and Bodine has been .


azmeltdown


----------



## daArch

wcaz said:


> azmeltdown


I thought so. 

Would you be Buddy? I thought Arizona Meltdown a name he would pick

(I do so miss many guild members)


----------

